

Ask HN: How many Hacker News readers/commenters have six-pack abs? - teemo_cute

I&#x27;m your typical adult male with a one-pack ab (you know). Just recently joined a gym.
======
BtM909
I have a pretty decent six-pack. All I did was look(up) what you put in your
mouth and Insanity. I'm currently doing T25 as I couldn't plan 1 full hour of
workout everyday.

There are quite a few YT videos showing you routines you can do in limited
time. The key is (also now when you've joined a gym) determination and
actually going :)

Good luck

~~~
teemo_cute
Thanks. I only plan to go to the gym 3 times a week. The most common frequency
my personal trainer told me.

------
steerj92
I have a six pack... of beer. Thats about it

------
theparallel
well, not me, that's for sure ;-)

